# Verkaufe einige neuere &amp; ältere Spiele



## zOOmedoutboy (11. Februar 2009)

*Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

Da dies hier mein erster Verkauf ist habe ich dementsprechend auch noch keine Bewertungen   
Potentielle Käufer können gerne meine Telefonnummer/ Adresse haben, bzw Berliner können sich die Sachen auch gerne abholen (Nicht-Berliner natürlich auch, wenn sich die Reise lohnt...)

Die meisten Spiele wurden einmal durchgezockt, einmal installiert und einmal deinstalliert.
Ab 25€ Einkaufswert übernehme ich das Porto in Deutschland (DHL unversichert, Extravaganzen gegen Aufpreis)

DEAD SPACE  25€

Fallout 3            25€

The Witcher (NON ENHANCED! kein Stress mit evtl kaputter DVD, dafür muss man die Enhanced Sachen halt runterladen)  10€

HDR II: Schlacht um Mittelerde 5€
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.                               5€
Starcraft                                         5€
Star Wars: Empire at War   (Gold Pack incl Addon) 5€
DOW: Dark Crusade                   5€
Resident Evil 4                             5€
HOMM V: Tribes of the East       5€

Sind hier Photos üblich? Dann pack ich morgen welche rein.


----------



## Chaosman99 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

HDR II: Schlacht um Mittelerde 5€
Star Wars: Empire at War (Gold Pack incl Addon) 5€

hi,

die beiden Games würde ich nehmen, bei Vorabversand von Dir.


----------



## chr15714n (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

20€ incl für dead space?


----------



## TotoIV (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

Hallo!

Nehme Fallout 3  für 25€ wenn Zustand wie neu.

Gruß
Mindfields


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

@ Chaosman : Jup, würde ich "Vorabversenden", wären dann 10€ + Porto (ich tipp auf ca 1,50)

@Fallout 3 : Wie gesagt, einmal durchgezockt. Keine Knicke im Handbuch, keine Kratzer auf der DVD, Verpackung unbeschädigt und ganz ohne häßlichen USK Sticker  
Photo gefällig?

@Dead Space : Sorry, 20 sind mir 5€ zuwenig


----------



## kiaro (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*



			
				zOOmedoutboy am 11.02.2009 23:20 schrieb:
			
		

> DOW: Dark Crusade                   5€



Für 6-7 inklusive Versand würde ich es glatt kaufen.

Thread mit Bewertungen

Im Bewertungsthread von Videogameszone einem Partner von PC Games habe ich 19 positive bewertungen.

Deswegen würde ich von dir erwarten zuerst zu schicken.


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

@Kiaro : 6,50 mit Porto, evtl paar cents +/- 
DOW ist allerdings eine Billig-Version, also nur Jewel Case+CD, Handbuch als PDF (aber natürlich alles Original)
Heut abend pack ich ein Photo hier rein, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen^^


Fallout 3 geht an TotoIV, angesichts deiner Bewertungen werde ich es NICHT zuerst verschicken.
Du kannst gerne abwarten bis die anderen ihr Zeug erhalten


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*



			
				zOOmedoutboy am 13.02.2009 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kiaro : 6,50 mit Porto, evtl paar cents +/-
> DOW ist allerdings eine Billig-Version, also nur Jewel Case+CD, Handbuch als PDF (aber natürlich alles Original)
> Heut abend pack ich ein Photo hier rein, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen^^
> 
> ...



@Chaosman99: Schick mir deine Addy und die beiden Games gehen raus (zumindest müsst ich dann nicht Samstag nochmal zur Post traben
 )


aargs. sorry für den Doppelpost... Die Berlinale sorgt für leichte Unausgeschlafenheit <_<


----------



## kiaro (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*



			
				zOOmedoutboy am 13.02.2009 12:22 schrieb:
			
		

> @Kiaro : 6,50 mit Porto, evtl paar cents +/-
> DOW ist allerdings eine Billig-Version, also nur Jewel Case+CD, Handbuch als PDF (aber natürlich alles Original)
> Heut abend pack ich ein Photo hier rein, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen^^
> 
> ...



Zeig mir mal ein Bild.


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

@kiaro: Lies bitte mal was hier steht bevor du mich via PN anpampst. Wenn ich sag ich stell heut abend Bilder rein, dann tue ich das auch  
Ich benutz nur grad das erste Mal Imageshack...  ... habs gleich -.-*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

Sorry, ich kriegs nur so hin... wenn ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

wieder doppelpost -.-"


----------



## kiaro (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

Habe gerade mir das Bild angeschaut.

Ich schätze aus dem Kauf wird nichts. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin bei Verkaufen und Tauschen.

mgf kiaro

Edit: Aber ich würde Resi 4 nehmen, wenn es die original version wäre, in einem gute zustand.


----------



## TotoIV (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*



			
				kiaro am 13.02.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> zOOmedoutboy am 13.02.2009 12:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mich nicht erinnert, das ich eine negative Bewertung habe.
Schick mir doch deine Kontodaten und ich werde den Betrag vorher überweisen.
Gruß
TotoIV


----------



## Chaosman99 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

hi,

hab dir ne PM geschickt. 

Werde aber nur Star Wars nehmen.


----------



## LuvDog (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

Huhu. Wäre an Fallout 3 interessiert. hast ne PM


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe einige neuere & ältere Spiele*

@LuvDog: Leider war TotoIV schneller, sorry!

@Chaosman99: Ich schicks morgen ab (bzw ich schlepp es zum Kiosk mit Post, die Post macht Sonntag sicher nix^^)
edit: Ich hab keine Message von dir bekommen, deine Adresse bräucht ich schon^^ 

@TotoIV: Hab mich vielleicht auch verguckt... Hast ne PN.

@kiaro: Hehe, is auch ne Billigversion^^ siehe Bild



hier ein Bild der Games die noch nicht abgebildet waren
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1820/dsc00085nc9.jpg

UPDATE:
DEAD SPACE 25€

The Witcher (NON ENHANCED! kein Stress mit evtl kaputter DVD, dafür muss man die Enhanced Sachen halt runterladen) 10€

HDR II: Schlacht um Mittelerde 5€
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 5€
Starcraft 5€

DOW: Dark Crusade 5€
Resident Evil 4 5€
HOMM V: Tribes of the East 5€

NEU DAZUGEKOMMEN:
Bioshock PEGI Version (gecuttete Zwischenszenen kommen mir nicht ins Haus ) 10€
BILD:
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/521/bioshockbog3.jpg

traut euch und verhandelt, ich beiße nicht


----------

